# Haydn String Quartets: Opus 2



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Op. 2 was written shortly after op. 1. They go together quite well, and I think that they were both written for the same nobleman (Baron Carl Josef Fürnberg) at around the same time. Like the op. 1 these are largely written in the five-movement divertimento form.

No. 3 of this set is apparently an arrangement of Cassation in E flat major, Hob. II:21. No. 5 also exists as a Cassation in D major, Hob. II:22.

As usual, choose your favourite quartet, and comment on the works, recordings etc. These polls are single vote only - so if you particularly love more than one of the quartets then please say so in the thread.

Previous: Opus 1

Next: Opus 3


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like I'm the only one interested to follow ... lol.

The Casatinas are simplier works, but the other four quartets are also interesting to follow. I think opus 2 are the least often I listen to, least than opus 1. opus 2-no.4 in F and no.6 in Bb are the most interesting to listen seriously.


----------



## OldListener (Jan 26, 2013)

For 3+ decades, I've loved a (LP) performance of Op. 2 No. 2 for guitar and 3/4 of a quartet by John Williams. Loveday, Aronowiz and Fleming. They make this early Haydn sound beautiful and worth repeated listening as though it were one of Haydn's greatest works.

I haven't found any other recording that reaches the same level.

Bill


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry, Ramako. I've been falling behind on things. Stuff at work keeps me quite busy this time of year.

I'm looking forward to sifting through each of these quartets one-by-one, though! I hope to begin this weekend.


----------

